# Retro- 30er Look



## Amr0d (20. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

zur Zeit arbeite ich mit meiner Gruppe in der Schule an einem kleinen Video welches in den 30er Jahren stattfindet. Wir werden das ganze in schwarz weiß filmen und später wollte ich diesen alten Film look rüberbringen wo diese Streifen auf dem Material sind etc. Wie bekomme ich sowas in Premiere hin? Was auch interessant wäre sind Effekte in denen man einzelne Farben (rote Lippen) in Farbe erscheinen lassen kann und der Rest trotzdem in schwarz weiß ist, dazu müssen wir denke ich mal das ganze in Farbe filmen oder?


----------



## Nico (22. Februar 2007)

Amr0d hat gesagt.:


> Was auch interessant wäre sind Effekte in denen man einzelne Farben (rote Lippen) in Farbe erscheinen lassen kann und der Rest trotzdem in schwarz weiß ist, dazu müssen wir denke ich mal das ganze in Farbe filmen oder?



Ja, wäre gut. Dann z.B. den "Color Pass" in PP verwenden. - Direkte Effekte für diesen "Old-Movie-Look" gibt es in PP nicht. Außer mit teuren Plugins. Aber im kostenlosen Windows Movie Maker findest Du da allerhand entspr. Effekte...


----------



## Amr0d (22. Februar 2007)

Dumm ist nur das wir Movie Maker an der Schule nicht haben sondern nur die Adobe Pallette. Ist Movie Maker billig das ich es vielleicht zu Hause nutzen kann?


----------



## Sebastian Thalhammer (13. März 2007)

Hi. Diesen "old look" Effekt kannst du eigentlich auch in Premiere nachbauen. Ich denke du meinst diese Kratzer die auf den alten Zelluloidfolien durch die Abnutzung entstanden sind, oder?

Dazu brauchst du jedoch noch am besten Photoshop. Schreib einfach mal ob du auch das Programm hast, dann kann ich dir die Vorgehensweise erklären.


----------



## josDesign (14. März 2007)

Kurze Zwischenfrage: Welche teueren Plug-Ins gibt es denn da für Premiere Pro um solch einen Look ohne viel herumgetue zu bekommen?


----------



## paulmeixner (29. März 2007)

Hallo,

bin neu hier aber ich fühl mich schon wohl. 

EIne frage, seid ihr zu einer Lösung mit dem Old-Look in Premiere gekommen?

Ich bin sehr daran interessiert, wie das zusammen mit Photoshop funktionieren kann.


Würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen.


Gruß


Paul


----------



## chmee (29. März 2007)

PlugIns für diesen (Old)-Movie Look: zB Magic Bullet Suite & Cinelook

Vergleich : http://www.redgiantsoftware.com/cinelook.html

Wenn hier aber vom typischen SinCity Look gesprochen wird, dann sollten diese Thread weiterhelfen: 
http://web95.krusty.kundenserver42.de/photoshop-video-tutorial-sin-city-style/2007/01/20/
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/videoschnitt-videodesign-videoproduktion/264920-schulfilm.html
http://tutorialseeker.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=2279

Mal in  Aged Film eingeben

mfg chmee


----------

